# My first planted tank



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

hey everyone,

I've been in love with some of the planted tanks I've seen online so I've given my very own a try.
It's a 20G high with a mix of artificial and live plants.

In there I've got an Anubias sp., Java Fern, Hygrophila sp., Rosanervig and, of course, a moss ball (because they're so cute!).
I'm using a liquid fertalizer kit from Seachem, which includes an Iron (for my pretty red plant) and a liquid Carbon suppliment since I don't have a CO2 system.

Like I said this is my First planted tank, so any advice, hints & tips or anything would be great!










Oh, and I plan on getting: 2 Honey Gourami (in tank), 1 Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami (in tank), 2 Balloon Rams, 4 Orange Laser Cory Cats & 2 Vampire Shrimp.

Do you see any issues with the fish I'm planning to keep with the tank in respects to my plants being in danger?

Thanks again!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Fish list seems ok, I wouldn't add any more.

Suggested changes are to keep going for a more natural look like you've been doing. Finer gravel like eco-complete, flourite sand or sand. Even a small grain 2-3mm pea gravel with some rounded river rocks strewn about, some driftwood bits & replace the fake stuff with more plants. As long as the fish are happy and they probably are, thats the main thing. 

A diy black construction paper background (dull side in) would look good too. 

Your first plant tank looks way better then mine did. I had the ugliest ancient red gravel.


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts! 

I personally like the natural look in tanks, but this aquarium isn't just for me. Had to make a few compromises with things; blue plant, skull rock, blue gravel...

There is a proper aquarium background on the back of the tank, but it always shows up dark on photos.


----------

